# B.E Final year project



## sacsachin (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all

I'm starting my final year project and i have planned do it in "Network Security".

Any help with ideas for projets would be fantastic.

Thanx in advance!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2007)

You could try to break really good firewalls and explain why they are vulnerable to different types of attacks.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 27, 2007)

source code will help him 
what this project is for? high school, college? what class?


----------



## ShennieB (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Guys i'm really sorry to butt in to this forum but i'm new to this and finding it difficult to navigate the site to create my own topic/forum??

Anyways, i've jsut received my project title and it involves closed loop control of a DC motor using a DC-DC converter.... i've got to decide on what application my motor is to be used for and select its rating accordingly....any ideas?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## a111087 (Sep 27, 2007)

ShennieB said:


> Hey Guys i'm really sorry to butt in to this forum but i'm new to this and finding it difficult to navigate the site to create my own topic/forum??
> 
> Anyways, i've jsut received my project title and it involves closed loop control of a DC motor using a DC-DC converter.... i've got to decide on what application my motor is to be used for and select its rating accordingly....any ideas?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



 I think you need to go to a bit more technical website, but here is a suggestion use the motor for a fan 
but, try posting you question to General Hardware or Nonsense, both are good, actually post it anywhere, just not in someone else's question, it will be moved to a more appropriet place if needed
and don't forget to check spelling, it hurts my eyes.


----------



## sacsachin (Sep 27, 2007)

a111087 said:


> source code will help him
> what this project is for? high school, college? what class?



its for college B.E final year
i hav mentioned that in title itself!!!!!


----------



## a111087 (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry, i have no idea what B.E. stands for


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bachelor of Engineering.  Like a B.S. or B.A. but for engineers.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 27, 2007)

ohhhh... ok


----------

